# No sound from speakers, and no errors present.



## Egneil (Aug 5, 2011)

When I started up my computer this morning the only sound I could get out of it was the little beep from the first DOS screen. The only other sound I can get is a low humming/static, and only when I press my ear to the speakers. When I learned that there was a problem I fiddled with all of the volume options. When that didn't work I looked at the device manger to see if there was an error, I even went as far as looking at the properties of each driver. After that I restarted the computer. Thinking that my speakers simply blew out I plugged my headphones directly into the computer only to get the same thing. Now I'm at the end of my troubleshooting knowledge and have come here for help.

If it can help here are the computer specifications I found looking around my computer:


OS: Microsoft Windows XP, Professional
Version 2002, Service Pack 3

Intel, Pentium D CPU 3.00GHz
2.99GHz, 2.00GB of RAM

Sound: ATI HD Audio rear output
SoundMAX Digital Audio

Monitor Hardware ID: Monitor\DEL7003If you need more than this you'll need to tell me how and/or where to find the information, as this is the limit of my knowledge.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 5, 2011)

check your sound settings and make sure the proper output device is selected. then click on properties button and make sure the speaker config is set up correctly stereo mono 5.1 etc.


----------



## Egneil (Aug 5, 2011)

I found the problem and it's now fixed. It turns out that I was using the wrong device.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 5, 2011)

Egneil said:


> I found the problem and it's now fixed. It turns out that I was using the wrong device.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



no problem glad you got it sorted and thanks for the follow up. I hate it when OPs leave the thread to die.


----------

